# Need advice on attaching dining table to table legs



## nighttrain551 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm in the process of making an oak kitchen table (approximately 50inches by 36 inches) The tabletop has been made using 1inch oak boards and an apron placed. I've decided to use two 3.5 inch posts using corbels as feet for the table legs (the kitchen has a booth style bench so I'm trying to avoid four corner legs). Where I've hit a snag is how to attach the posts to the underside of the table. I figured I could attach a square piece of lumber to the top of the post and then screw it into the underside of the table but id like to be able to tear it down if need be and I'm afraid using screws to the underside of the table would make disassembly and reassembly risky. So I've thought about using threaded metal inserts either into the underside of the table directly or into a second square shaped board fitted to the underside of the table. Then I could bolt the legs with attached square to the base and easily tear it up and down...thing is I have no experience with these threaded inserts. What size to get what type bolt to use and if this would be strong enough to hold the heavy table top. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*there different ways shown here*

Personally, I like to see the corner of the apron and the corner of the top of the leg post flush. I would do this by relieving the leg post to fit into the corner intersection on two of the outside faces. This method adds a lot of strength because the wood surfaces are structural or locking as well as the bolt holdoing it tight into the corner.
Not the exact method I described, but close:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f5/attaching-apron-table-legs-48689/

Other methods:
https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...=image&fr=ytff1-tyc-sc&va=table+legs+on+apron


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

We have an introduction section where you can say a few words about yourself. If you fill out your profile in your "User Control Panel", you can list any hobbies, experience or other facts. You can also list your general geographical location which would be a help in answering some questions. In doing that your location will show under your username when you post. 

A simple bracket for assembly/disassembly...
http://ts1.mm.bing.net/th?id=HN.607994608454665068&pid=15.1













 








.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

I have an idea for quick attach and disassembly that involves no screws or threaded inserts but need a little more detail exactly where you are considering attaching the two legs. Could you draw a sketch on a napkin and post a pic of the sketch?


----------

